# Plants vs Zombies



## leesalkin (Oct 25, 2010)

I loaded the game Plants vs. Zombies onto my iBook G4.

The problem is that it operates like it's on Crack... everything moves WAAAAY too fast. I can't figure out how to fix it. There is no speed control in the game.

It says on the disk that it is Mac compatible.

I loaded it onto my friend's PC and it runs fine.

Any help would be cool.

thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

According to their website, only Intel CPU Macs are supported, so it shouldn't even run on a G4.


----------



## leesalkin (Oct 25, 2010)

So my laptop is above average then... heh-heh.

OK... No fix because it isn't even supposed to work. Good to know.

Thanks.


----------



## nrog (May 18, 2011)

There is a solution . I have a Power PC 867MHZ Dual Processor G4 and yes PvsZ does work ,albi an older version - v1.4 upgraded to 1.6 . When installed the version number is 0.0.0.0 for whatever reason and yes (again) it does run way too fast to be playable .
The Solution - Load PvsZ as usual but before starting a game ,open Safari and load up 2 or 3 Java Heavy Web Sites (alternately one or two instances of another standalone Java Game) - run whatever's there in its own window - thus eating up processor cycles ,adding extra load to your G4's processing power . Open other window(s) or Game instances to slow down the Present PvsZ Game to your preferred speed . The Side Effect will invariably be the sound in the Game which will Slowdown ,SpeedUP and Stutter but the Game will still be playable. Hope that helps !!!
I know there is another solution using an Hex editor but that's another story...
Now, getting past level 4-10 (the Blackout in a Storm stage ) is driving me round the proverbial bend. I think I should just wait next to my open back door holding my Tin Opener ready . Brains anyone???


----------

